# Ciao from bella Italia



## Stefano

Just bought a Kindle 2 and it is a great.  I am an American from Fargo, ND and been living in the Venice, Italy area for 32 years now working for a Fortune 500 company.  Presently I am doing a 14 month tour in Kabul, Afghanistan managing a fiber optic project for ISAF/NATO.  Boy, do I get a bunch of inquisitions about my Kindle here.

I have ordered many books from Amazon through the years.  It is an expensive proposition buying from Italy because international postage is much higher and the Italian govt tacks on custom charges.  Now with the Kindle 2 I can forget about these expenses.  So the Kindle 2 is a godsend.  The only problem is that it is TOO EASY to buy books now.  I have bought 20 books so far and have only read 4 of them.

I love my Kindle and I look forward to browsing this forum!!!!


----------



## intinst

Greetings and welcome, Stefano! You are right, that one-click is awfully easy to over do.
Here are some thread that may interest you. First, The Book Corner, where you find great book Klub and discussions as well as Bargain Books, Free Books and books Recommended by our Members. Hope that helps out with some of the costs and the time finding new reads. Glad you found KIndleBoards!


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Stefano! Glad to have you here. We have a few other international members, too. Good to have you in the club.

L


----------



## Anne

Welcome Stefano.It nice to have you here. It good you can now save on the international postage and get the books directly to your Kindle.


----------



## KCFoggin

Welcome aboard Stefano!  You will quickly fall in love with this forum.


----------



## drenee

Welcome to the Boards.  Glad you're enjoying your K2.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Benvenuto, Stefano!

You'll have a blast here.  Glad the Kindle will let you have books whenever you want (or at least whenever you have a computer connection  )!

Betsy


----------



## egh34

So how do you download books? I thought you had to live in the great USA to get whispernet. Love to knnow how you get around the "system"!


----------



## Stefano

egh,

I download books from the "Manage your Kindle" feature at Amazon into my laptop.  Then hook up the Kindle via USB and it appears as an external drive.  Then just drag the file from my laptop folder into the Kindle Documents folder.  Piece of cake.  You can do it from Antarctica, if you got an Internet connection.  Just can't subscribe to Newspapers or magazines.  No big deal.......


----------



## Anju 

Welcome again Stefano - you have found the secret, it's quite easy isn't it to get books?  I'm glad I don't have WN either    You can get newspapers, don't know about magazines, through the same process, but I don't enjoy the papers that much and my DH doesn't read anything other than the USA Today that we get via computer rather than kindle.  I would imagine the time difference for you would also make newspapers obsolete by the time you wake up


----------



## Lisa G.

Welcome, Stephano!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

IF I recall. . . .you CAN get newspapers and/or magazines via download to computer and transfer with USB, BUT you must first have done at least one WN download. . . .Leslie, were you the one that did that experiment?

Ann


----------



## egh34

Stefano said:


> egh,
> 
> I download books from the "Manage your Kindle" feature at Amazon into my laptop. Then hook up the Kindle via USB and it appears as an external drive. Then just drag the file from my laptop folder into the Kindle Documents folder. Piece of cake. You can do it from Antarctica, if you got an Internet connection. Just can't subscribe to Newspapers or magazines. No big deal.......


Thanks for the info! One more reason to love the Kindle!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Stefano! Glad you are here.


----------



## Sailor

Ciao Stephano!

I thought you were addressing me with your post; Bella Italiana here! 

Enjoy your stay,

-sailor


----------



## pomlover2586

Welcome!


----------



## Susan in VA

Welcome, Stefano!  Where in the Venice area have you been living?


----------



## BrassMan

Ciao, Stefano!

Tantissimi augurii!

Happy Kindling!


----------



## Stefano

Susan in VA,

I live in the Friuli region in a village called Sacile close to Pordenone.  It is about 50 miles from Venice.  The foothills of the Alps are directly behind me and the beautiful beaches of Jesolo, Bibione, Lignano north of Venice are 45 minutes away.  

My daughter, whose name is also Susan, lives in Vitorio Veneto about 15 minutes north of Sacile.


----------



## Susan in VA

Stefano said:


> I live in the Friuli region in a village called Sacile close to Pordenone. It is about 50 miles from Venice. The foothills of the Alps are directly behind me and the beautiful beaches of Jesolo, Bibione, Lignano north of Venice are 45 minutes away.
> 
> My daughter, whose name is also Susan, lives in Vitorio Veneto about 15 minutes north of Sacile.


Oh my.... I spent many happy days in Pordenone.... quite a few years ago, so I'm sure it's changed a lot. Didn't speak a word of Italian at that time, so there were some challenges  .... Lots of good memories, though. Wonderfully friendly people.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I don't know Italian, but.....ようこそ!!!


----------



## bkworm8it

Welcome to the kindleboards Stefano. Though if you hang out here long enough your 20 books will multiply exponentially LOL.

Glad to have you hear

theresam


----------



## Sailor

bkworm8it said:


> Though if you hang out here long enough your 20 books will multiply exponentially LOL.


I hear they multiply just like rabbits - at least it is true on my Kindle! Free, discount, gotta read this one... 

-sailor


----------



## Angela

Howdy Stefano and welcome!


----------



## ladyknight33

Stefano said:


> Susan in VA,
> 
> I live in the Friuli region in a village called Sacile close to Pordenone. It is about 50 miles from Venice. The foothills of the Alps are directly behind me and the beautiful beaches of Jesolo, Bibione, Lignano north of Venice are 45 minutes away.
> 
> My daughter, whose name is also Susan, lives in Vitorio Veneto about 15 minutes north of Sacile.


Welcome Stefano

I lived in Avaino from 74-77. I loved it!!!


----------



## chynared21

*Hello and welcome Stefano...nice to have you here with us!*


----------

